# Bryce Canyon - Utah



## KenL (May 7, 2010)

This was a last minute (last night) decision.

I'll be at Bryce Canyon next Thursday through Saturday, May 13 - 15. 
The weather should be perfect....but I'll hope for some clouds! 

I'm going via Los Angeles where I'll spend one night going and maybe two nights returning.


----------

